# Lots of speedo questions - intermittent operation



## Stevep240sx (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey everyone, I checked the posts as best I could to find an answer to my specific speedo problem and still have a few questions. My 89' analog speedometer works very rarely, seems inaccurate the few times it does, seems to sort of "stick" for the few seconds that it works, and the times when it isn't working, it's buried all the way forward (maxed way past the last numbers on the dial) or it's just dead and sitting on the post that holds it up below zero. 
Because it works a little, I'm thinking it's probably not a mechanical problem with the speed sensor (but maybe electrical?). The wires look fine coming out of the transmission. Therefore, I'm assuming it's a short somewhere along the way from speed sensor to dash, or a problem behind the dash with the input to the speedo. My questions are: has anyone had this kind of intermittent problem with their analog speedos? Is there a known place to look for shorted wires? And, my old car (86 200sx 1.8t) had a speedo problem and it ended up being the spool that spins in behind the dash - it needed new "teeth" to continue spinning (and by teeth I mean a ballpoint pen spring and crazy glue)...does this car have the same kind of set-up behind the dash? How hard is this dash to get apart? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated and sorry in advance if this is a bit of a boring repeat of what a lot of people are having problems with lately. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Mine did that when speed sensor was bad. Also try to unplug then pulg the cluster back in"this worked on a friends g20"


----------

